# Sailor Mars vs. Axel



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 25, 2007)

another fight

Sailor Mars



vs.

Axel



who would win?


----------



## SteelJack (Oct 25, 2007)

Stop. Making. Horrible. Curbstomp. Threads.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 25, 2007)

how is this thread horrible? they are pretty even


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 25, 2007)

well? who do people think would win?


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 25, 2007)

I never read Sailor Moon could you elaborate on Mars powers.


----------



## Hale (Oct 25, 2007)

Faster then light Planet destroying foolishness sums up any of the senshi


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 26, 2007)

thats not all of the sailor scouts


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 26, 2007)

What can Axel do ?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 27, 2007)

he can do fire and stuff and he has chakrams


----------



## Tash (Oct 27, 2007)

Mars wins this.


----------



## killfox (Oct 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Faster then light Planet destroying foolishness sums up any of the senshi


Huh?! Scans please?


----------

